# 20% off all day every day with osta-gain peptides and chemical regeants!!!



## maniac0614 (Nov 13, 2012)

*SAVE 20% OFF WITH OSTA-GAIN WHEN YOU USE A REP CODE

USE EITHER CODES

maniac
or
xandurr

AND SAVE 20% OFF EVERYTHING!

OSTA-GAIN.COM

FOLLOW ON TWITTER TO RECEIVE EXCLUSIVE SALE CODES
@OSTA_GAIN








*​


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## osta-president (Nov 13, 2012)

If 20% is  not enough savings for you, pm myself or Maniac0614 and we will tell you how you can save 40% off your next order.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

i did!


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 13, 2012)

Boooooom check out KOS! Official Osta-nation!


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 14, 2012)

osta-president said:


> If 20% is  not enough savings for you, pm myself or Maniac0614 and we will tell you how you can save 40% off your next order.



Come and get your 40% off discount code.


----------



## Musclehead33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Osta gain! one way or the other your gonna get a  deal!

always lookin out!!!


----------

